# Uterus explosion!



## CooperBoo (Apr 27, 2010)

My band that's soon to be dead, give it a listen if you don't mind chaotic grind at all

Uterus Explosion on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Its also up to download for free on our page


----------



## JohnFNB (Apr 28, 2010)

soon to be dead?


----------



## CooperBoo (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah, kevin never wants to practice, and me and danyul are tired of playing the same songs at every show, but its cool! we're starting a sludge, doom metal band!


----------



## adventureadventure (May 15, 2010)

i like this


----------



## CooperBoo (May 25, 2010)

thanks man, download that shit!


----------

